# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Theoretical: Living off the grid

## Crazyman582

Just wondering if anyone know a prime spot to in theory, live long term off the grid. And any has story of the sort would be greatly appreciated
And again, this is "theoretical" (especially if your the police... lol

----------


## hunter63

> Just wondering if anyone know a prime spot to in theory, live long term off the grid. And any has story of the sort would be greatly appreciated
> And again, this is "theoretical" (especially if your the police... lol


No, .........anyone I would know of can't be reached as they are "off the grid".

Seriously these '"places" exist only in the mind...played out in movies, and books.
OR
For those that have enough money to purchase the place, gear, and supplies.

----------


## crashdive123

What are you really asking for?  Living off grid does not mean living without being connected.  There are those that live without "city services" such as electric, water, sewer, cable, phone, etc. but provide their own power, water, outhouses, satellite services, etc.

You can live off grid in the middle of the city if you choose, but I suspect that is not what you are asking.

----------


## oldsoldier

Does after a bad marriage/divorce, losing your job due to a meltdown and depression, losing your home ( to the ex) and spending almost 6 months living in a old pop up camper, collecting cans and such for a few bucks in your pocket and living of ramen noodles and soup kitchen food as off grid it can be done where I lived then but I sure don't recommend it.

----------


## Grizz123

seems like he is asking for info on hiding your identity??

----------


## Enigma

> No, .........anyone I would know of can't be reached as they are "off the grid".
> 
> Seriously these '"places" exist only in the mind...played out in movies, and books.
> OR
> For those that have enough money to purchase the place, gear, and supplies.


With respect Hunter, "off grid" simply means no civic services, such as sewer, water and electricity. It doesn't mean internet wi-fi service.

Our (me and my bro) retreat is run off a petrol gennie when needed, and of an evening has all the conveniences of a normal house. (No TV on purpose) Computer, fridge, air-con. The shower is a bucket of hot water and a 12volt pump, the sh!tter is a hole in the ground, and water is collected from the rain. Internet sevice is about 800 metres away at the top of the 4WD track. We also rigged up a wind gennie, from a fisher & paykell washing machine motor rewired to 24 volts, which tops up batteries for lights, when the gennie is not running. You really dont need modern conveniences and bills in life. That's all a con, to suck people into life long debt. Admittedly, off grid as a permanent lifestyle is not for everyone, however, it's no big deal, if you really want to do it. If I wasn't married, I'd do it permanently myself.

Annual rates of $400 a year for 'off grid', sure do beat paying about $2500 per annum, just to have your crap flushed down to the ocean, and a bin full of crap picked up once a week.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I think Hunter understands the term. His response was to a drive by poster whose first and only post was some fantasy question.

----------


## Enigma

I read his response and took it for what it was. A clear statement of his opinion concerning 'off grid'.

It is quoted.

Forgive me for being the newbie here, but how should things be interpreted, if you guys have different answers for who you deem to be "drive by' posters, as opposed to members you do approve of? All I see my end is the written word, I can quote from.

----------


## madmax

I'm responding to the question.  The OP is obviously MIA.

We live off the grid for months in the summer in NC.  Soon to be 6 months a year.  It's a busy life.  We still go to town for stuff.  I can't see us going totally self sufficient.  I like ice tea and TP.  Ice cream sandwiches and Reese's peanutbutter cups.  Skittles.  Max had really bad breath when he had to forage for a meal, so good dog food.  Toothpaste and soap.  Stuff we take for granted until we don't have it...

Could we go native if needed... oh yeah.  It's not as romantic as people think.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I read his response and took it for what it was. A clear statement of his opinion concerning 'off grid'.
> 
> It is quoted.
> 
> Forgive me for being the newbie here, but how should things be interpreted, if you guys have different answers for who you deem to be "drive by' posters, as opposed to members you do approve of? All I see my end is the written word, I can quote from.


Around here we have threads we refer too as "troll tossing".  We see these repeat questions from one time posters and we play around with sarcasm and speculation.

We know that 99% of the people asking these questions would not last a month off grid and have no real idea of what it takes to cope with the daily tasks, and the long stretches of boredom.

Some of us here have been around long enough to consider ourselves having "escaped" the off grid lifestyle and consider running water, lights and a flush toilet achieving a measure of success.  I lived for decades "off grid" and now consider unlimited running water (part of it hot out of the faucet) and a flush toilet for $50 each month, paid to the utilities in my county, money well spent.

And everything we do here is not a competition.  Most of us do not have to be "right" all the time and we long term members generally do not have files of quotations we use against each other.

----------


## hunter63

> I read his response and took it for what it was. A clear statement of his opinion concerning 'off grid'.
> 
> It is quoted.
> 
> Forgive me for being the newbie here, but how should things be interpreted, if you guys have different answers for who you deem to be "drive by' posters, as opposed to members you do approve of? All I see my end is the written word, I can quote from.


Guess you missed the humor and irony.....but that's OK.

Kinda sounds like DW in a way...."You said...........I gonna quote you".....
I don't pay much attention to her either.

----------


## Rick

Man oh man. If she asks I'm denying everything. 

Enigma, some folks post just to rattle cages or stir up trouble. After a while you can pretty much tell by the post. It almost always involves some made up, fantasy type thing. What is, after all, a prime spot in theory?

----------


## madmax

Marsha, Marsha, Marsha...

----------


## Enigma

Ok dudes, I'm going to read more and post less, until I get the hang of everything going on here. Maybe not take everything too serious. :-)

----------


## 1stimestar

> Some of us here have been around long enough to consider ourselves having "escaped" the off grid lifestyle and consider running water, lights and a flush toilet achieving a measure of success.  I lived for decades "off grid" and now consider unlimited running water (part of it hot out of the faucet) and a flush toilet for $50 each month, paid to the utilities in my county, money well spent.


Ironic that you posted this Kyrat.  Just today I made an appointment to get pre qualified for a home loan.  I'm ready, finally!  Done the dry cabin thing long enough to satisfy myself.  I'm not only going for a flushing toilet but even have my eye on a dish washer.  Yea baby!

----------


## LowKey

I'd take a running hot shower over a dishwasher any day.
 :Smile: 
Good luck 1st!

----------


## hunter63

> Ironic that you posted this Kyrat.  Just today I made an appointment to get pre qualified for a home loan.  I'm ready, finally!  Done the dry cabin thing long enough to satisfy myself.  I'm not only going for a flushing toilet but even have my eye on a dish washer.  Yea baby!


Congrats......Good on you.

Was a while for us as well....from the trailers in the field to the cabin on the hill... being able to float a turd rather than the Humanure composting toilet.... being DW major goal.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I'd take a running hot shower over a dishwasher any day.
> 
> Good luck 1st!


I have a shower.  Lol.  Just have to haul the water in and put it in the barrel.

----------


## madmax

We go swimming in Lake Fontana.  It's not a bad temp by July.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol yea, water temps around here are pretty much NEVER warm enough to really enjoy swimming.  But we do go out to the hot springs occasionally for a good soak.  It's pretty much an all day trip to go out there and back though.

----------


## crashdive123

Congrats 1st!  No more worry of poopcicles.....even with a two story outhouse.

----------


## madmax

Poopsickles!

I'm Googling that.

----------


## crashdive123

> Poopsickles!
> 
> I'm Googling that.


At -40, anything with moisture that drops in the hole freezes.  She has the advantage of a two story tall outhouse so there is some "room to grow".

Think stalagmites.

----------


## hunter63

So what is the scientific name for "poopsickles"?

----------


## crashdive123

Puppiscyclum.

----------


## madmax

I deleted.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Ironic that you posted this Kyrat.  Just today I made an appointment to get pre qualified for a home loan.  I'm ready, finally!  Done the dry cabin thing long enough to satisfy myself.  I'm not only going for a flushing toilet but even have my eye on a dish washer.  Yea baby!


Contrats 1TS !!!  

Go for broke girl, running hot water, dishwasher and shower and a bathroom right there inside the house!

You deserve every bit if it.

----------


## hayshaker

that,s really great timmystar  but whats a dish washer i do,em by hand and hang the clothes to dry even in winter but inside.

----------


## 1stimestar

Uh huh.  And where do you get your water to wash them by hand hayshaker?

----------


## 1stimestar

> Puppiscyclum.


Hahhahha.  You win Crash!

----------


## 1stimestar

If I get running water, I'm going to name the toilet "Flushy".  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> If I get running water, I'm going to name the toilet "Flushy".  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now I just goona take a guess.....BUT......Come spring......I don't think you want "running, flushy water".....Right?

Who does the empting?

----------


## 1stimestar

I have been very thankful that this cabin has a deck extension that makes going to the outhouse a lot safer then our previous outhouse.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Thread successfully hijacked...

----------


## 1stimestar

Never needs emptying Hunter.

----------


## 1stimestar

From one of my old blog posts lol.  




> Plumbing isn't an inalienable right here in Alaska. I think a certain amount of privation is understood, even expected, (possibly even bragged about a little)
> 
> A hole is just so basic, isn't it? So straight-forward and maintainable. Anyone can dig one. Cheaper than connecting to city sewer, even if it was available, which it was not. The only maintenance I could foresee was sweeping out leaves or snow. I didn't have to scour the bowl. I didn't have to mop the floor. No one expected much from an outhouse, and already everyone thought ours was deluxe. Later, I would be regularly reminding myself of how deluxe it was while sprinting down the trail to it on cold mornings.

----------


## Rick

You have a great goal and I know you can accomplish it. I'll bet the kids are looking forward to it as well. Good luck. I like my creature comforts too. A little cold..just adjust the thermostat. Don't mind the electric bill in the least.

----------


## finallyME

> Just wondering if anyone know a prime spot to in theory, live long term off the grid. And any has story of the sort would be greatly appreciated
> And again, this is "theoretical" (especially if your the police... lol


The prime spot is on your own land.  If you don't have your own land, then buy some.

----------


## hunter63

It would appear that another "drive by" has taken place.....and has provided some amusement for most all concerned.......
But you have to wonder "What the heck are you thinking?" .........

Does the desire to "live off the grid, get back to the land, get away from civilization, survive in the wilderness " give special treatment to those that want to?

No laws, do what you want, no permits, or seasons, boundaries.......Free, free, free.....

Good luck with that Bunky.........

Good clean fun for the rest of us.......

----------


## Rick

It's that way in mom's basement.

----------


## madmax

LOL.  I do understand the dream... and I understand reality.  

After we spend months without...stuff, we love the hot water shower, porcelain throne, ice, etc. when we get back home.

----------


## hunter63

A lot of people understand "The Dream".....but rather than expecting the world to provide it to us.......Many of us DO the work, plan, learn, work some more to achieve that dream.

----------


## madmax

> A lot of people understand "The Dream".....but rather than expecting the world to provide it to us.......Many of us DO the work, plan, learn, work some more to achieve that dream.


Preaching to the choir hunter63.  I busted my *** for decades to get where I am.  I have some "family" that strangely feels "entitled".

----------


## 1stimestar

Boo, still have some more work to do.  It's all old medical bills.  I've been paying on them without fail every month for years now.  So I always just thought of them as one big bill.  But no, it's several smaller bills.  So each one of them is pinging my credit score individually, driving it down.  So I am going to go in and pay off the smaller ones right away, getting them off of there.  Several in the $2-300 range.  He said other then that, all my stuff looks great and I'll have no problem.  If I get those off of there, I'll be trying again in July.  So...bummed.  But, back to work....

----------


## madmax

You can work with most hospitals about bills.  Just keep in touch with them regularly.

I worked off a huge debt to them.  Years.

----------


## hunter63

I hear ya....we did as well......many years ago....was serious for a long time.....
Keep plugging......

----------


## Rick

Just a general comment. Always target the higher interest loans/bills first and try to get them out of the way. That will save you money in the long run and provide much needed funds to work on any other bills.

----------


## 1stimestar

> You can work with most hospitals about bills.  Just keep in touch with them regularly.
> 
> I worked off a huge debt to them.  Years.


They are not with the hospital but with collections.  I keep in touch with them!  I have automatic bill pay set up sending them $100 a month automatically and have for YEARS now.  But like I said, there are about 4 smaller ones I can go ahead and pay off in the next couple of months and get them to stop pinging my credit score.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Just a general comment. Always target the higher interest loans/bills first and try to get them out of the way. That will save you money in the long run and provide much needed funds to work on any other bills.


The ONLY thing I have is these old medical bills (other the my car payment).  I assume they are all at the same interest rate since they are all with the same collection company.  I have a credit card I use for gas only and pay it off almost every month (one tool I was using to build my credit).  He said other then these medical bills, my credit and income to debt ratio would be GREAT.

----------


## 7whitewolf7

Living off the grid. When I was little I had a similiar romantic view. 
Now I prefer "self-sustainable living" as that is my long term goal, but I would be sad without hot water and internet. But with all the things out there that you can make yourself it is not to unrealistic t ostrive for those. But living 'totally' off the grid .... do you see any unclaimed territory between countries? 
I myself am actually on my way up that steep incline of work some of you guys mentioned. The way I plan to do it is by getting int oone of the many survival schools and becoming an instructor  :Wink:   from there I'll have experience and certification so I'll make money doing what I love to get to do what I love. win-win.
But i'm sure you could buy some land for around 15,000 dollars to get a good size of medium quality and just build there and deal with the taxes.... if so I recomend montanna or ohio, as they have large parks and pastures. (views are amazing)

----------


## Rick

You might try pricing land. Just sayin'......Of course, I don't know your definition of "good size".

----------


## kyratshooter

> The ONLY thing I have is these old medical bills (other the my car payment).  I assume they are all at the same interest rate since they are all with the same collection company.  I have a credit card I use for gas only and pay it off almost every month (one tool I was using to build my credit).  He said other then these medical bills, my credit and income to debt ratio would be GREAT.


I do not know if the laws have changed 1TS, but when I was working for a mortgage company selling loans back in the 1990s, medical bills were not allowed to be included with other debt when negotiating a home loan.  

They can be included in a car loan, Credit Card approval or direct store credit, but not home loans. 

The company might be trying to include them so they can bump you into a higher interest rate. 

Or the laws might have changed during the panic of '07.

And 7whitewolf7, $15k will buy you 1/2 acre in north Kentucky, and not much more than that anywhere else outside of the Senora Desert and waaaaay less than that in Ohio.

----------

